# Italien oder Spanien, Ende November



## fra_marcel (8. November 2012)

Servus alle zusammen,

Ende November haben mein Vater und ich nochmal eine Woche Urlaub und spielen mit dem Gedanken eine Woche Angelurlaub zu machen...

Wir selbst haben noch nie in Spanien (Ebro) oder Italien (Po) geangelt.

Meine Frage: Würde es sich Ende November noch lohnen dort zu angeln? Bei dem Zielfisch wären wir variabel...Hauptsache ein bisschen angeln |supergri

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Marcel


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Wenn dir die Fahrt egal ist dann ganz klar der Ebro. Das Karpfen und Zanderparadies schlechthin. Hast auch immer wieder Waller als Beifang dabei. Reele Chance auf Schwarzbarsch ist auch gegeben und ist auch wesentlich einfacher zu befischen. 
Vertikaltrip auf dicke Waller, dann der Po oder wenn du Feedern willst. 
Camps gibts an beiden Flüsse wie Sand am Meer, allerdings haben zu der Zeit viele schon zu, da musst du dich informieren.


----------



## fra_marcel (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*



seele schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Fahrt egal ist dann ganz klar der Ebro. Das Karpfen und Zanderparadies schlechthin. Hast auch immer wieder Waller als Beifang dabei. Reele Chance auf Schwarzbarsch ist auch gegeben und ist auch wesentlich einfacher zu befischen.
> Vertikaltrip auf dicke Waller, dann der Po oder wenn du Feedern willst.
> Camps gibts an beiden Flüsse wie Sand am Meer, allerdings haben zu der Zeit viele schon zu, da musst du dich informieren.



Danke schonmal, ja hab schon ein bisschen im Internet gesucht...was für Erfolge könnten wir beim Feedern am Po haben?


----------



## mike_w (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Schwarzbarsche Ende November?


----------



## Seele (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Da fängst du ALLES, Brachsen, Güster, Brachsen, Babywaller, Katzenwelse, Rapfen, .... 

Warum solltest ende November keinen Schwarzbarsch fangen? Man kann jede Fischart zu jeder Jahreszeit fangen, vor Allem ist die Beste Zeit im Herbst, jetzt lass es zu der Zeit bisschen wärmer werdne und es passt alles wieder. Aber er tendiert scheints eh eher an den Po, was vom Camp her nicht leicht wird, aber man kann ja auch auf eigene Faust runter fahren, zum Feedern geht das locker (sofern nicht gerade Hochwasser ist)


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Hallo,

ich würde auch ganz klar nach Spanien an den Ebro fahren! 

Die Gründe wurden bereits genannt! 

Nosta


----------



## carpforce1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Du kannst am Ebro (Strom) sowie auch am Po Feedern und deine Fische fangen.

Am Po ist die Auswahl der zu fangenden Fische größer.
Die Kampfstarken Barben sind ein traum.
Und wen der Po zuviel Wasser führt geht es an die Kanäle wo Brassen und Karauschen sowie Karpfen zu holen sind.

Am Ebro ist das Wetter jetzt etwas stabiler als am Po.
Und an Karpfen kann es richtig gut laufen wenn man füttert.

Ich war diese Jahr zum Spinnfischen auf Waller am Ebro, leider ohne Erfolg.
Vor einigen Jahren war ich zum Karpfenfischen unten und wir haben richtig klasse gefangen.

Man muss sich halt entscheiden was möchte man und vorallem wohin.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Ich fahr in 5 Tagen an den Po, zum Zander und Wallerfischen. 
Wetter ist stabil bei 15-20 grad.
Hochwasser nimmt gerade ab. 
Du kannst am Po genau so deine Traumzander fangen.


----------



## fra_marcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Moin alle zusammen,

Danke schonmal für die ersten Tipps. Also ich würde das Feedern bevorzugen, da ich selbst am Rhein und Main so angel.

Vom Gewässer her hört sich der Po sehr interessant an, könnt ihr mir eine bestimmte Region empfehlen? Ich würde evtl. auf eigene Faust runter fahren, wenn die Camps zu haben.

@ Wurschtsepp, wenn du wieder zurück bist kannst du mir ja mal kurz ein "Bericht" über PN schicken, wäre nett :m


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Das schönere Feedern hast du wegen der Strömung sicher Richtung Delta. Erkundige dich vorher aber genau über die Gegebenheiten, die verstehen da unten oft keinen Spaß und nimm ja keinen Karpfen mit, das ist das Heiligtum der Italiener. 
Evtl wären für dich auch die Tuflüsse interessant, Oglio, Mincio, kleiner Po, ....
Wenn im Sommer was machst, kannst zum Beispiel beim Disi oft mal ein paar Tage kostenlos fischen, also für ihn Köfis fangen und dann kannst noch bei ihm ein Boot kostenlos leihen. 
Pass aber auf und fahr nicht runter wenn Hochwasser kommt, dann kannst es mit Feedern fast vergessen. Bei uns war damals in den Kanälen nicht mal was zu holen weil fischen einfach nicht möglich war.


----------



## fra_marcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*



seele schrieb:


> Das schönere Feedern hast du wegen der Strömung sicher Richtung Delta. Erkundige dich vorher aber genau über die Gegebenheiten, die verstehen da unten oft keinen Spaß und nimm ja keinen Karpfen mit, das ist das Heiligtum der Italiener.
> Evtl wären für dich auch die Tuflüsse interessant, Oglio, Mincio, kleiner Po, ....
> Wenn im Sommer was machst, kannst zum Beispiel beim Disi oft mal ein paar Tage kostenlos fischen, also für ihn Köfis fangen und dann kannst noch bei ihm ein Boot kostenlos leihen.
> Pass aber auf und fahr nicht runter wenn Hochwasser kommt, dann kannst es mit Feedern fast vergessen. Bei uns war damals in den Kanälen nicht mal was zu holen weil fischen einfach nicht möglich war.



Mein dad und ich angeln nur Catch and Release...von daher passt das mit den Karpfen. Hab eben mal geschaut und das Wasser steigt langsam |gr:


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Langsam ist nicht so wichtig, du wirst immer Schwankungen haben, solang nicht 2, 3 oder gar 5 Meter an ein oder zwei Tagen kommen. 
Legt durchaus mal nen Fischfetzen in der Nacht raus oder fischt in der Dämmerung mal Tauwürmer. Gibt immer nette Überraschungen


----------



## fra_marcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Wie sieht es dort mit der Strömung aus? Hier am Rhein Feeder ich so mit 150g bis 200g, reichen die auch am Po?


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Kommt auf den Wasserstand und den Platz an. Wir hatten Plätze da reichen 40g, dagegen im Strom hast mit 180g keine Chance. Meistens wird der Korb einfach an die Sandkante gedrückt und das reicht eh locker. Eigentlich brauchst gar keinen Futterkorb. Hinter Buhnen ist es sehr gut, schön zu Fischen von der Strömung her und da stapeln sich die fische regelrecht.


----------



## fra_marcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Da im Main und Rhein nur noch diese Grundeln auf das Futter anspringen #q angel ich nur noch mit Blei...mich würde ja eine Mündung vom Nebenarm in den Po interessieren...


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Da kommts auch drauf an, weil das sind ja teilweise auch recht ordentliche Flüsse. Am besten würde ich mich erstmal entscheiden welche Region du in Angriff nehmen willst und dann würde ich sowieso alles dabei haben, auf die paar Gramm gepäck kommts dann nicht mehr drauf an. Feeder nimmst eh ne ordentliche weil wenn mal so ne 70 oder 80cm Barbe einsteigt brauchst die schon


----------



## fra_marcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Der Fluss ist eben so riesig, für jemanden der noch nie da war ist es schwer die richtige Stelle zu finden. Hinzu kommt, wir müssen irgendwo übernachten, brauchen Köder, die Lizenz usw.

Aber dieses Stück, wie oben erwähnt, auf dem Bild sieht sehr Interessant aus.

edit Mod: bild gelöscht.
stellt bitte einen link zu google-maps ein. alles andere verletzt das copyright.


----------



## Seele (12. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Also wenn dir das gefällt, da ist neben dran das Camp vom Peter, La Motta. Zu eurem Glück hat das aber bereits geschlossen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du Feedern willst würde ich eher Richtung Delta als Mittellauf schauen, einfach der Strömung wegen. Keine Angst, der Fluss sieht meistens nicht so aus wie auf den Bildern  
Die Sandbank ist mal da mal da oder aber auch ganz weg oder 3 mal so groß. Po eben. 
Köder sind kein wirkliches Problem weil es einige Angelläden gibt, aber du kannst ja auch nen Liter Maden mitnehmen, die reichen ewig. Mais, Tauwurm, Pellet usw. sind ja auch kein Problem. Mit der Lizenz siehts schon wieder viel schwieriger aus ohne Hilfe, weil das ist von Region zu Region anders. Es gibt auch Stellen da darfst auf der einen Seite fischen und auf der anderen wieder nicht weil das die Regionsgrenze ist (die wissen aber viele nicht wo die oft genau ist  ). Eine andere Alternative wäre an einen der großen Seen zu fahren, wie es aber da aber wieder Lizenztechnisch aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Übernachten kannst ja in irgend ner Absteige, das reicht ja normal oder du schläfst einfach auf ner Liege und nimmst dir nen Ovalschirm mit. 

Mach dir wegen der richtigen Stelle keinen Kopf, bei Normalstand und minimalstem Angelverstand findest du den Weißfisch schnell.


----------



## fra_marcel (13. November 2012)

*AW: Italien oder Spanien, Ende November*

Hey, 
also vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos, hatte auch schon zwei Angebote von Camps. Leider wird die Reise nicht statt finden, da mein Vater operiert wird  werden dann die Reise hoffentlich auf nächstes Jahr verschieben...


----------

